# real time compressor/amplifier programe help



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2010)

im making a programme that checks a song playing if its below zero level it will amplify it to that level. reason being I have my sound system at allot of parties and some songs are not at zero level so when played there allot quieter meaning i have to rank my amp up to get the volume i want putting un-needed strain on it. 

My question is i want the programme to take effect before the audio is sent out of the computer, to work in real time. I dont no how to do that. I no how to make the audio editing side of it but is there anything extra i need to do to make it run in real time or will it automaticly do it? Hope that makes sense 
ste


----------



## digibucc (Apr 19, 2010)

it'd be much better to just normalize your tracks.  search for audio leveling/normalizing and it will just change the db in all your files, making them at an even level - not too quiet or loud compared to the others.

itunes does it, mediamonkey does it, tons of apps do it.

do it real time every time would be open to so many issues, and there is no need if you just normalize the tracks. in my experience it does not lower quality.  if you were worried about that, i think it would be worth it to keep a backup of the ones you want to asave, and normalize them all.  just so much easier.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2010)

meh but the way it compresses it is, well ,crap, the quiet parts are cut down say i play track with a very heavy bass drum thumping well it i use the software like that to compress it to the same level it ruins the sound its hard to explain, its like the bass drum is loud then theres a short gap before and after it where everything quiet then back to the same level if that makes sense. Plus i like the challenge and for my uni course when i start my second year im making VSTI Pluggins for cubase etc so this would give me a heads up with making compressors etc.

But if i have no luck i will go that way thanks for the input mate


----------



## spy2520 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd rather compress than normalize. You could normalize the peak values and the song could still be quiet. Alternatively you could normalize the RMS values (i think, correct me if i'm wrong) and risk clipping the peaks. 

I'd compress it, since dynamic range is somewhat less important in a "club/party setting", its not an opera house after all. No help on code though, sorry.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 21, 2010)

spy2520 said:


> I'd rather compress than normalize. You could normalize the peak values and the song could still be quiet. Alternatively you could normalize the RMS values (i think, correct me if i'm wrong) and risk clipping the peaks.
> 
> I'd compress it, since dynamic range is somewhat less important in a "club/party setting", its not an opera house after all. No help on code though, sorry.



thats great info though thanks


----------

